# Pls Hlp!  Wanted: Jhoon Rhee video: Commercial



## CrankyDragon (Aug 23, 2005)

Im searching for, but cannot find, in MPG or AVI format, a copy of the famous Jhoon Rhee "nobody bothers me" "Jhoon Rhee means fight for right" commercial.

 Can anyone help?

 Thanks,
 Andrew


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, just thinking of that commerical brought back memories. He had two of them that I recall. One of them being very dramatic (music included) showing him doing various forms and techs. And the other (obviously geared towards kids) with that little tune (not exactly catchy but memorable) and various people saying "Nobody bothers me" with his son at the end "nobody bothers me either." 
Love to have a copy of that as well for nostalgic reasons of course. 
 lemme know if you find it.


----------



## TonyM. (Aug 28, 2005)

Call USA-1000!


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 28, 2005)

HAHA!  Theres others that got grey hair starting to develop! HAHAHA!  Im still searching, have yielded nothing.  Maybe I should call up Master Rhee and see if he still has a VHS of it I can digitize! WooT!


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 5, 2005)

TTT... Still searching for that bit of memoribilia...


----------

